# Blood orange FA vs FW help



## ShaunM (24/8/17)

hey guys, I have a recepie that requires blood orange (FW) BUT, I ordered some blood orange (FA) this afternoon because the FW was not in stock.
Do you rate I could sub this one in 1:1 ratio or will I need to increase or decrease it a bit? I did try and look around and can't find any answer, recepie calls for 7% of the FW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

I don't think 7% of FA Blood Orange is going to work. ConcreteRiver notes that 2.5% is about his limit for the FA. Wayne used it at 1.5% in his Blood 'Sicle, together with 1.5% of FA Mandarin. As a starting point, I'd go around 2.5-3% on the FA. That's assuming it's the only orange in the mix and that it's a single fruit top note. With 7% FW Blood Orange, I can't see it being anything else. If the orange isn't forward enough in the mix after steeping, you can always add a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaunM (25/8/17)

Sorry, I just rechecked the recepie now and it only calls for 4% of the blood orange (FW), so you rate I can sub it in at 4% FA?

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/32883#fantastic_a_fantasia_remix_by_dazcole

There's a link to the actual recepie that I want to try, there are a whole bunch of citrus flavors in there, so I just want to know if the FA will be good subbed in at the same amount in that recepie?

Thank you so much for your wisdom @RichJB, I really do appreciate it!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/8/17)

If you have the other oranges in the recipe (Cap Sweet Tangerine and FA Mandarin), I would use the FA Blood Orange at 2%, maybe 2.5% tops. That should give you roughly the same potency as 4% FW Blood Orange. If it's not quite strong enough for you after steeping, you can always add a few more drops.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaunM (25/8/17)

Awesome @RichJB thank you so much for the help, I'll let you know how it turns out after a little steep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (28/11/17)

Just googled fa blood orange vs fw blood orange and guess what came up right on top!

Anyhow, from the above it seems fa is about twice as potent ws fw blood orange. @ShaunM thanks for asking and @RichJB, thanks for the answer.

@ShaunM, how did it turn out?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/11/17)

Mmmm....FW Blood Orange is far superior to FA and I would not sub it in this instance. I have made this recipe and suggest you order FW and make it with FW - if it’s not too late...! 
It will taste ok, but not as fantastic as the original...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmmm....FW Blood Orange is far superior to FA and I would not sub it in this instance. I have made this recipe and suggest you order FW and make it with FW - if it’s not too late...!
> It will taste ok, but not as fantastic as the original...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Strange you replied Rudi, my query was not regarding the recipe quoted above but the Creme de Orange you presented elsewhere. 
It calls for 2% FW BO and I made it with 1.5% FA BO. Its nice but the orange is waaaaay to predominant. From the above seems 1% would have been a better sub.
FW BO is on the shopping list for next time.

Thanks, Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------

